# 2013 Appling Bowhunters' Festival



## Big Rick (Feb 13, 2013)

Registration is now open for the May 24 - 25 event.  Go to
http://www.applingarchers.com/pages/festival.html

I will see you there!  

Rick


----------



## Al33 (Feb 13, 2013)

As I always do each year, I am really looking forward to this event. Thanks for posting it up Rick!!! I am now refistered for the shoot.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 13, 2013)

Al33 said:


> As I always do each year, I am really looking forward to this event. Thanks for posting it up Rick!!! I am now refistered for the shoot.



Al, they make a very good cream to apply to your refistered and you'll be better in no time at all!!!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 13, 2013)

This is a great shoot! Hope to see everybody there!


----------



## Al33 (Feb 13, 2013)

TNGIRL said:


> Al, they make a very good cream to apply to your refistered and you'll be better in no time at all!!!!!



 Good deal, it's starting to hurt pretty bad. The "f" lives next door to "g"on my keyboard.


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 13, 2013)

I just signed myself and the family up. Anyone who hasn't been to this should really consider it. They have a great course setup. Also,so much good food,fellowship and other activities.


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh,and Al: Where I come from refistering can get you in trouble....


----------



## brownitisdown (Feb 14, 2013)

me and my son is signed up and ready to enjoy the shoot


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Feb 14, 2013)

just signed up & lookin' forward to it!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 14, 2013)

Signed up today and have the campsite reserved!


----------



## ducky (Feb 18, 2013)

I loved going to this shoot last year. I can hardly wait to go again this year!


----------



## Big Rick (Feb 20, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Big Rick (Mar 4, 2013)

ttt


----------



## oldfella1962 (Mar 24, 2013)

*I've heard about this event! Need more info though*

Some guys at work told me about this event, and how great it was. I just bought a longbow, and want to attend. But when I went to the site (via the link) nothing happened! I clicked but it was dead. What ami Doing wrong here?


----------



## oldfella1962 (Mar 24, 2013)

*BTW I tried downloading Acrobat*

I just want info about the Appling event. I already have Adobe Acrobat and tried clicking the link to download it again, and it failed. Somebody (anybody) please send me an actual e-mail giving me more details about this event.

oldfella1962@yahoo.com


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't know why it's not opening for you. I tried it and it worked fine.  Call Mike Brassell  706 -339- 9145


----------



## TrailBlazer999 (Mar 24, 2013)

Does anybody have an address for the event?


----------



## TrailBlazer999 (Mar 24, 2013)

Nevermind. Found it.


----------



## Trip Penn (Mar 28, 2013)

Oldfella, I sent you an email.


----------



## Al33 (May 14, 2013)

Getting real close folks. Hope a bunch of you Can make it. I will be hosting the Swap & Sell again this year so be sure drop by and say hello.


----------



## chenryiv (May 14, 2013)

Missed it last year, but definately plan on being there this year.  Will be headed up Friday afternoon or very early on Sat morning.


----------



## jerry russell (May 22, 2013)

Are there directions posted somewhere for the Appling event?


----------



## Todd Cook (May 22, 2013)

Jerry, I'm not sure if there posted here or not but if you google "Appling Archers" it's there.


----------



## Al33 (May 26, 2013)

Wow, what a weekend!!! From the moment I arrived about Noon on Thursday to set up until I left today at 1:45 pm I had a wonderful and blessed time. I simply cannot say enough good things about this event to adequately describe it. It's one of those events you just have to attend to truly appreciate it. It is also one that if you miss any day or part of it you will miss out on a lot. God blessed us with absolutely perfect weather.

I had three large pots of boiling peanuts going Thursday, Friday, and Saturday. Ended up boiling a full 50 pound bag of peanuts and there were only a few cups left when I left today. If I wasn't shooting my bow I was dipping and serving up boiled peanuts. I had no idea so many young kids liked boiled peanuts.

I took a lot of pic's but it may take awhile for me to get them posted up.

I hate that several of you who planned on attending were not able to make because you really missed out.


----------



## Munkywrench (May 26, 2013)

I wanted to go but just read about it last week and I needed to spend time with my family cause I've been working 60+ hour weeks. I'll plan for it next year, glad to hear you had such a blast. By the way I think every kid loves boiled peanuts, I personally stop whenever I see them


----------



## Todd Cook (May 26, 2013)

Al33 said:


> Wow, what a weekend!!! From the moment I arrived about Noon on Thursday to set up until I left today at 1:45 pm I had a wonderful and blessed time. I simply cannot say enough good things about this event to adequately describe it. It's one of those events you just have to attend to truly appreciate it. It is also one that if you miss any day or part of it you will miss out on a lot. God blessed us with absolutely perfect weather.
> 
> I had three large pots of boiling peanuts going Thursday, Friday, and Saturday. Ended up boiling a full 50 pound bag of peanuts and there were only a few cups left when I left today. If I wasn't shooting my bow I was dipping and serving up boiled peanuts. I had no idea so many young kids liked boiled peanuts.
> 
> ...



We got down there about 2:00 Thursday and got home about an hour ago. This is our second year there and, Lord willing, I'll go back every year as long as I can.

I hope all of you someday will try this shoot. What this moderately small( by todays standards) church is able to put together each year is awe inspiring. I could go on about the Message, the course, the food, the fellowship, ect, ect.....  But it must be experienced. 

I visited with friends that I see regularly, and friends I don't get to see too much. I watched some great archers humbled by a tough course, and watched new archers grin ear to ear just watching an arrow fly. I heard stories that made me laugh and testimony that made me cry. I ate way to much good food

Thank you Appling Archers


----------



## eucalyptusbird (May 26, 2013)

Oh my yes, what a wonderful weekend!  Full of good friends, food and challenging archery courses.  But more than all that a weekend of fellowship as I believe God intended it, with open arms, kind hearts full of love for each other.  There were many smiles, lots of laughter and some tears when a powerful testimony was shared from a humbled heart.  Thank you so much Appling you are our Church home away from home!


----------



## halrowland (May 26, 2013)

Every one of you who attend bless us a unique way.  We are reminded again what can be accomplished when folks come together in common purpose - God, family, country, friends and lots and lots of bows!  It takes us a while to process the weekend and count the blessings.  Thanks for the nice comments and all of you know you're part of our big family.  Remember us in your prayers and stay in touch.  I look forward to those pictures Al!  Hogtamer


----------



## Skunkhound (May 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry to have missed it again. I had said last year that I'd definitely be there this year, but as circumstances have changed, money has become more important than I'd like it to be, so I've been making hay while the sun is shining. 
 Glad to hear everybody had such a good time.


----------



## Al33 (May 26, 2013)

I have over 50 photo's to post up so let me start with a group I will cal "Familiar Faces" because most of you here will know them, especially those who regularly attend the NGTA shoots.


----------



## Al33 (May 26, 2013)

The ladies at the registration booth who worked tirelessly to accommodate our endless questions.


----------



## Al33 (May 26, 2013)

Just a few of the MANY Appling Archers, most but not all  wearing their orange shirts: Note: the last pic is of AnAvidArcher. I got to meet this 14 year old young man for the first time and was very impressed with where he is at regarding both traditional and primitive archery. He is way ahead of his time. He is finishing up making his first bow, fletches his own arrows, and has plans on doing a lot more that most of us didn't get started doing until our latter years. Great meeting you you Seth.


----------



## Al33 (May 26, 2013)

The rest are of vendors, more Appling Archers, and of course folks and kids just having a grand time.


----------



## Al33 (May 26, 2013)

More:


----------



## Al33 (May 26, 2013)

Ms Jean Bell was a big hit with the kids as she brought a lot of beads and stuff for them to make things. This was her first time making the event and is already planning on next years festival.


----------



## Al33 (May 26, 2013)

*My last pic*

I had the great pleasure of visiting with my brother David Sentinella who I first met in Viet Nam and who talked me into coming to Georgia for the summer of 1970. Little did I know then I would end up making Georgia my home. I talked him into dropping by and we certainly enjoyed our short visit and lunch as we had not seen each other in over a year.


----------



## AnAvidArcher (May 26, 2013)

Well I got back today about 6:30 pm and MAN, what can I say, I'm already counting down to next years shoot! This weekend has been the most fun I've ever had, thanks to all the great people that came to the shoot.

My favorite thing about coming to shoots like this is not shooting, but just all of the great guys I meet and get to learn from. The amount of knowledge and know-how that these people have is just tremendous, and I find myself constantly thinking "When I grow up, I want to be just like him!" 

I'm especially glad I got to meet Mr. Al Chapman, and what can I say, he's like a legend to me and I can't wait to talk with him again. He has inspired me to do even more with archery, and after this weekend I'm fired up to go break some rocks and tan some hides.

The kindness and generosity shown to me by all of the men and women I met this weekend has taught me more than I would have hoped to learn, and I'm very much excited to talk to everyone again.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 27, 2013)

I got up this morning fixed me a cup of coffee and read from the devotion that the Appling Archers gave us at the shoot this weekend. I sat back and reflected on what this past weekend was for my family and I. 

It has become so much more than a archery shoot to us. It is more of a Homecoming. We get to visit with friends and family, make new friends, laugh and cry together, eat together, sit by the camper and visit, and worship our savior together with an amazing group or men and women. The Appling Archers have become a part of our family now and we can not wait until next year! 

In addition to all of this, we get to shoot a few arrows with these folks and have a great time while doing it. 

If you have never been, words cannot fully describe what this event is. We can not wait until next year and hope to see all of you there! Thank you Appling Archers!


----------



## Trip Penn (May 27, 2013)

Thank you for all that came out and made this a great weekend!

Congrats to our champions:

Aubrey Jacobs Youth Female Compound
Logan Griner   Youth Male Compound

Zac Parker      Youth Male Open

Courtney Olig  Youth Female Traditional
Seth Cook       Youth Male Traditional


Becky Jones    Womens Compound
Ken Graham    Mens Compound

Yale Leiden﻿      Mens Open

Michelle Cook  Womens Traditional
Danny Bell       Mens Traditional


----------



## jerry russell (May 27, 2013)

What a wonderful event. Thank you to all that made it possible. We had a fantastic time.


----------



## timcook63 (May 27, 2013)

This was my first time ever attending this event and it was a wonderful experience.  My son loves to shoot traditional and I just started, he is teaching me.  This is great bonding time for the two of us.  There are so many good experiences and memories and I met a lot of good folks.  I already knew there were a bunch of good folks in this group, but this weekend helped me really understand their integrity and character and their love for the Lord.  I laughed a lot and got choked up a couple of times and spent some great time with this group.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 28, 2013)

Great pictures and stories to go along Al; thank you!

I enjoy reading the comments from all who attend this shoot, especially the one below.

Seth, I look forward to meeting, and shooting bows with you one day soon!





AnAvidArcher said:


> Well I got back today about 6:30 pm and MAN, what can I say, I'm already counting down to next years shoot! This weekend has been the most fun I've ever had, thanks to all the great people that came to the shoot.
> 
> My favorite thing about coming to shoots like this is not shooting, but just all of the great guys I meet and get to learn from. The amount of knowledge and know-how that these people have is just tremendous, and I find myself constantly thinking "When I grow up, I want to be just like him!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Trip Penn (Jun 1, 2013)

Complete and updated list of scores and winners are posted on the Appling Archers website.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 1, 2013)

Trip Penn said:


> Complete and updated list of scores and winners are posted on the Appling Archers website.



Thanks Trip!!!


----------

